# Frage wegen einer einfachen Java Bildergalerie



## marschner.d (11. Dez 2004)

Hallöchen ich habe folgende kleine Bildergalerie für meine Homepage in Benutzung:

<code>

<html>
<head>
<title>Diashow</title>
</head>

<body>
<center>
eine einfache Diashow mit vor und zurück Button.








<form method="POST" name="dia">
<script language="JavaScript1.1">
var photos=new Array()
var which=0

/*hier die Bildpfade angeben*/

photos[0]="beispielbilder/1.jpg"
photos[1]="beispielbilder/2.jpg"
photos[2]="beispielbilder/3.jpg"
photos[3]="beispielbilder/4.jpg"
photos[4]="beispielbilder/5.jpg"
photos[5]="beispielbilder/6.jpg"
photos[6]="beispielbilder/7.jpg"
photos[7]="beispielbilder/8.jpg"

function backward(){
if (which>0){
window.status=''
which--
document.images.diashow.src=photos[which]
}
}

function forward(){
if (which<photos.length-1){
which++
document.images.diashow.src=photos[which]
}
else window.status='Ende der Diashow'
//which=1;backward();return false
}
</script>
<input type="button" value="<<zur&ck" name="B2" onClick="backward()">
<input type="button" value="Neustart" name="B3" onClick="which=1;backward();return false">
<input type="button" value="weiter>>" name="B1" onClick="forward()">
</form>
</center>
</body>
</html>



So, und nun habe ich auch meine Bildpfade an den notwendigen Stellen eingefügt. Es funktioniert auch auf meinem Rechner wunderbar allerdings, wenn ich die Seite hochgeladen habe, dann zeigt er mir die Bilder nicht an, obwohl sie in dem richtigen Ordner sind. (images/....jpg). 

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand helfen, ist bestimmt bloss eine kleine Einstellungssache die ich ändern muss!


Danke euch schon einmal im Voraus!!!  ???:L


----------



## bygones (12. Dez 2004)

das ist nicht java, sondern Javascript !!
verschoben


----------



## marschner.d (12. Dez 2004)

Aha, und was ist jetzt da der Unterschied, und kann mir vielleicht trotzdem jemand bei meinem Problem helfen?


----------



## foobar (12. Dez 2004)

```
und was ist jetzt da der Unterschied,
```
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Was bekommst du denn für eine Meldung in der JavaScript Konsole?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (12. Dez 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

Ist halt so, als würdest Du in einem PHP-Forum eine Frage zu Pascal stellen.

[EDIT]
Damn, foobar war schneller


----------



## marschner.d (12. Dez 2004)

:meld: *Aha, also den Unterschied zwischen Java und Java Script. kenne ich jetzt.* :meld: 


Hm, da kommt keine Fehlermeldung, es werden einfach nicht die Bilder angezeigt. Auf dem Rechner geht das aber wie gesagt, wenn ich das alles auf den Server lade, dann funzt es nicht mehr.    :cry:


----------



## Student (14. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bekommst du denn für eine Meldung in der JavaScript Konsole?


diese antwort bräuchten wir dennoch.


----------



## Visual Basic User (14. Dez 2004)

Der Mann hat das Problem doch selber genannt,

- lokal geht alles, nur wenn er es (per ftp?) hochlädt klappt es nicht

ERGO: script und html vollkommen in Ordnung, aber
           er lädt die Bilder in den Falschen Pfad hoch.

Tipp: Gebe die URL zu einem mal manuell ein also http://www.Seite.de/beispielbilder/1.jpg
        dann muss im Browserfenster das bild zu sehen sein, sonst ist es falsch hochgeladen.

Gruß


----------



## marschner.d (16. Dez 2004)

Nun, also ich lade das ganze alles per FTP hoch und es ist auch alles an Ort und Stelle, komme aber auch nicht per direkter Seiteneingabe ran. Wenn ich allerdings auf das Symbol klicke in welchem sich das ganze öffnen sollte ist die richtige Quelle angegeben.


Irgendwie sehe ich nicht mehr durch...

Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein einfaches Script für eine Bildergalerie welches er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?! Würde mich sehr freuen...


Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Daniel


----------

